# 1964 Sears Ad



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2016)

An interesting bike from the 1964 Sears Catalog https://www.flickr.com/photos/zazdatabaz/4441218664/in/album-72157623631688564/

V/r Shawn


----------



## Awhipple (Jul 28, 2016)

It would be interesting to see an original one of these. If one even still exists with everything left on it.


----------

